# Quick Detailing Tip: Cleaning and dressing your tires properly



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

*Cleaning and dressing your tires.*










Over the years I have gotten asked how do I dress tires. This tire dressing is horrible. Why can't I get a good application or why are they brown after I dress them.

I have found after cleaning the wheels and tires, we are usually left with tires that are still dirty, tires that can use a bit more cleaning from weeks maybe even months of baked on cake dust.

We tend not to neglect or wheels but are we giving our tires a real cleaning?

Take a look at a our quick tip below.










1. Here we have a brand new BMW M3 with less than 200 miles on it. The wheels and tires don't look bad after they were cleaned with Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner and Adam's All Purpose Cleaner. However going the extra step will revel it to be an essential step to clean tires.


















2. Use a microfiber towel you can sacrifice, as you will not want to keep it after all 4 tires are cleaned up. Spray some Stoner's Tarminator on the towel and with some firm pressure scrub or wipe the tire. Spray more Tarminator as needed while flipping the towel to a cleaner side as it gets caked up.










3. After the tire is cleaned up, you will see that the tires are of a nice matte finish, if you like the look of a factory fresh tire you have now achieved the finish you desire. Many of our customers who track their cars love this look.


















4. If you want to add a nice pop to the tire use your favorite tire dressing. Here we use the Adam's Hex Grip Pro Tire Applicator and Adam's Super VRT to add that nice finish to a freshly detailed M3.










Here we have our final results. A nice clean dressed up tire, free of any browning and brake dust. The results not only look great but a properly cleaned and dressed tire will prevent from tire dressing sling as well.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for posting, never heard of stoners terminator before & I will certainly give it a look now


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

no problem


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice tip, it is amazing how much dirt stays on tyres, same can be said for rubber seals and beading.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I have done this many times with any Tar remover like A/F , or Autoglym tar remover, works wonders on the whites of classic tyres as well. Nice post guy's.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

A solvent tar remover is not a product i would use on rubber


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't disagree - however we don't use this on a daily basis its to remove the surface gunk off.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

the tyres have only done 200 miles, thats about a week or maybe 2 for an average car


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Have used various APC to clean tyres and found that BH Surfex works particularly well at making them look like new.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Been really struggling to get tyre dressings to last on my front handkooks. Read about the stoners above & thought I'd give it a go. It's quite a 'pungent' smelling product but worked a treat & despite lots of rain my tyres are looking to lasting the best so far to date. 
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Can you advise me how to get the whole tire Inc tread jet black?
I'll be taking the wheels of and storing over winter.
Is it OK to put a tyre dressing on the tread part...if there not being used?
Many thanks


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Mii s mad said:


> Been really struggling to get tyre dressings to last on my front handkooks. Read about the stoners above & thought I'd give it a go. It's quite a 'pungent' smelling product but worked a treat & despite lots of rain my tyres are looking to lasting the best so far to date.
> Thanks for the heads up


no problem at all.:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

graham1970 said:


> Can you advise me how to get the whole tire Inc tread jet black?
> I'll be taking the wheels of and storing over winter.
> Is it OK to put a tyre dressing on the tread part...if there not being used?
> Many thanks


you can do the same but it will be time consuming not sure it's worth the time, you can try to apc and brush them first.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

thanks for sharing that great tip


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> Have used various APC to clean tyres and found that BH Surfex works particularly well at making them look like new.


Thanks for that tip, and to Phil for the main post. :thumb:

I've used the APC Optimum Power Clean at a 3:1 dilution for cleaning tyres and it has worked pretty well. Just about to get my hands on some Surfex, so will give it a whirl for the same application.


----------

